# Central/South American Dithers



## JLRAM (Jul 30, 2008)

First of , thanks for all of the other replies. I have 125 gal , that measures 6ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft. The inhabits are (3) firemouths, (1) gt, (1) severum , (4) swordtails , and a cleaning crew. I once had @ (12) swordtails in this setup, but now i'm down to (4). They are not being eating. Some were beat up a little but not bad. I never saw any of the cichlids even paying them any attenton at all. Now the question. What dithers can i put in this setup. I would like to stay close to the same region with the dithers. Thanks again!


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

buenos aires tetras
congo tetras
black widow tetras
columbian tetras
tiger barbs
rosy barbs
gold barbs
tinfoil barbs (get very big)
silver dollars
giant danios

few suggestions


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Region preference aside, I've found that gourami's are working out quite well as dithers while other fish have failed me.


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Find yourself someone with some goodeids. Ameca splendens or xenotoca eiseni should work well in that tank.
HTH 
Tim


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

Bueno's Aires Tetras and Giant Danios will slowly disappear 1 by 1 trust me. Silver Dollars will probably do the best at staying alive.

In my tank I have a group of Cory's that stick together on the bottom. They're very active. My cichlids don't pay any attention to them. I believe they have spines on their fins and a lot of bones that cichlids learn to stay away from.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tiger Barbs for the win!!

....Bill


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

I use tiger barbs. In hindsight, I wish I would have gone w/ something that would have eaten algae (e.g. ottos, mollies, or Rosie barbs) but I still pleased w/ my choice.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Ichy said:


> Find yourself someone with some goodeids. Ameca splendens or xenotoca eiseni should work well in that tank.
> HTH
> Tim


The Xenotoca eiseni I have had shredded the fins of the cichlids I kept them with.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

agree with surf rider but i am more than happy for dithers to disappear slowly over time, after all that is what they are there for. rather lose a couple dithers than a couple cichlids.

the barbs are definitely more capable and robust than the tetras and make for some great viewing when schooling.

what clean up crew have you got?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Dithers are not there to be eaten. Dithers are there to draw shy cichlids out, not to be targets for aggression or be eaten. Those are called Target Fish for aggression or Feeders to be eaten. Dithers are meant to be perminate members of the aquarium.


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

Yea if I'm dropping $30 on a school of Danio's I'd like them to still be around after 2 weeks.

In my experience, the Danio's and Tetras that I bought for the purpose of having a schooling species that would bring life to the mid-top levels of the tank while my cichlids shyd around, didn't last.

I think silver dollars would fare much better, except they're a little bigger than I'd like for my own preference. I'd still love to find a good schooling species to liven up the tank, but I'm done spending $30 for a group of fish that are likely to turn invisible when kept w/ cichlids.

In other news, I bought a few crayfish thinking they'd serve as tastey treats for my cichlids. Surprisingly they took up residence in 1 of my caves and have been w/ me for over a month.


----------



## JLRAM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the responds. I haven't decided on my dithers as of yet. Like i said i've never seen my cichlids paying any of the swordtails any mind. I've seen the swordtails fighting amongest themselves though. As far as my clean-up crew goes. I have (4) emerald cory cats and (1) bristle-nose pleco. I've heard that the emerald cory cats aren't good at cleaning, but mine work their butts off. But i think i need another bristle-nose. The gt is about 3-3.5, severum 3, (1) firemouth is @ 4.5 while the other 2 are @ 3 inches.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe the principle is that is the cichlids see the dithers out and swimming, the cichlids know there are no predators in the area and wiulll come out of hiding.

....Bill


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

Australian rainbows work for me...plus they have amazing coloration..


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

didn't say they were meant to be feeders just mentioned that i'd rather have some of them disappear rather than my cichlids.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Dood, He is keeping firemouths and severums, any of those dithers are ok.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 10, 2008)

i have 5 of the 6 Buenos aires Tetras in with my JD and female convict for 14 months and neither of the cichlids pay them any attention.........It will all depend on the cichlids temperment and space


----------

